# West Virginia land for sale



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

Thirty acres (m/l) ridge land, beautiful views, easy accessin Jackson County, WV. Mail, school bus by property on gravel road, gas, electric, phone all on property or easy access. About 6 acres of beautiful meadowland, rest is woods with some areas that could be cleared for pasture--was fenced in 1982 but not maintained. Some good springs are reported on this land, but to my knowledge no one has ever actually lived on this property. Good, helpful neighbors, small country church a mile away, community center about 4 miles away that hosts music sings, community dinners, etc. Active 4-H groups in the area. Low taxes, town is about 12 miles away, larger cities for work if you want to about 50 miles (I've been driving there for 20 years). 

Jackson County is located on the western side of WV, along the Ohio River. The state's largest arts and crafts fair is held here, and the capital city with many arts venues is only an hour away. It's a great place to live. We've been here 35 years and don't plan to move. This property is part of our 80-acres and we just don't need all of it any more and would like to have some like-minded neighbors. We're not religious but respect those who are, and most of the community attends the little church on the hill. Priced at $1500 per acre ($45,000). PM me if interested.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

Sounds like a beautiful place and if you're one of the neighbors then anyone would be lucky to live there.


----------



## CocalicoSprings (Mar 12, 2008)

How far from Fairmont or Clarksburg are you?


----------



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

crowweaver said:


> Sounds like a beautiful place and if you're one of the neighbors then anyone would be lucky to live there.


Why thank you. I would hope to be a good neighbor.


----------



## Granny Sue (Jan 12, 2009)

CocalicoSprings said:


> How far from Fairmont or Clarksburg are you?


About 2 hours. One of our sons lives a little north of Fairmont and it takes 2 hours and a little to get to his house. We're 50 miles south of Parkersburg.


----------

